# North Korea Listens to the New Morbid Angel CD



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

If you are not familiar with the band or their new CD, then this will not be as funny, but still! :lol:






(They are ordinarily a very brutal death metal band, but for some obscene reason, they included some techno songs on this new CD.)


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I lol'd.

Techno isn't even half the problem--I'm all for change when it's done well. Unfortunately, the new album sounds like White Zombie or some other shallow mall anthem group. 2011 has not been a good year for aging metal bands.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

^ It has 3-4 traditionally intense MA songs, but the rest, man, what were they thinking? I agree with that one woman in the video: "I waited 8 years for this rubbish"!


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Even those traditional sounding tracks sounded really digital and fake, like most modern metal. I'm pretty much jumping ship with this genre until the mainstream has nothing to do with it anymore.

Anyway, I'll just leave this here.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

This song isn't that mainstream (after the lame intro). It would better if the vocals were lower in the mix and the guitars were higher. Oh well, they didn't ask for my input! I don't even listen to metal that much these days, but MA has always been a favorite.


----------

